# East Mids Meet , Cruise & Food: Sun 6th April, 11am



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

Looking to get the next meet organised to include a cruise out on a Sunday this time.

Thinking of meeting at The Snipe At Sutton where the last meet was held at 11am for us to leave by 11:30 at the latest. Cruise route should take about 2 hours going out towards Ollerton, Newark, Southwell and ending up down at The Kings Arms at Hathern for food.

I could really do with definate numbers to get some spaces booked at the pub if there is going to be a good few of us like the last meet. So get your names down asap please 

If you have any PMR radios then please bring them, I've got a few but not enough for everyone, and they are useful to keep us all together.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/p ... ERADIO.htm

Well worth the Â£15 if you were thinking of coming along on the cruises in general.

So, *meeting point*:

The Snipe at Sutton
Alfreton Rd, Sutton-In-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire NG17 1JE 
Tel: 01623 443604 

*End / food point*:

The Kings Arms
Derby Rd, Hathern, Loughborough, Leicestershire LE12 5LD 
Tel: 01509 844050 

Attending:

Nick / Julie
Das2 (Dave)
Roger / Julia
Steve / Sarah

Rich-B +1
Gaenor / Dave + Friend
Mac1967 (Martin)
Nick


----------



## DAS2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Nick,

Put me down for this one. I've checked my diary and should be off that weekend. See you then.

Dave


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Looking less and less likely I will be able to make this one. 

Maybe next time.

Sean


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

Would have loved to go, but just asked the missus and got the reply...its your sons 5th birthday!    

Maybe next time! :lol:

Have a good one,

Ant


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

anTTony said:


> Would have loved to go, but just asked the missus and got the reply...its your sons 5th birthday!
> 
> Maybe next time! :lol:
> 
> ...


Be a great day out for him then 

Nick


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

anTTony said:


> Would have loved to go, but just asked the missus and got the reply...its your sons 5th birthday!
> 
> Ant


Classic mate. Proper man mistake. Good job.


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

i dont feel bad, as i accept the fact that im male and useless!

My son would usually be up for it, but i kinda promised him legoland.

Wonder if they have lego tt's? :roll:

Ant


----------



## T. Spark (Mar 25, 2008)

Hello Nem,

Im interested in this meet indeed, and lets face it the fuel usuage to get down there wont be too high for me 

With out sounding like a n00b, when you say go for a cruise (as we are all adults) you mean a nice drive, some nice photo ops etc? Stopping and getting some good photo's?


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

T. Spark said:


> Hello Nem,
> 
> Im interested in this meet indeed, and lets face it the fuel usuage to get down there wont be too high for me
> 
> With out sounding like a n00b, when you say go for a cruise (as we are all adults) you mean a nice drive, some nice photo ops etc? Stopping and getting some good photo's?


Yeah, yeah, Mr Diesel 

The cruise yeah, follow the leader drive out, looking like about 60 miles on this one. If I can find a stop on route then we'll definitely be getting some photos yeah, thats the usual plan anyway.

Nick


----------



## T. Spark (Mar 25, 2008)

Nem said:


> T. Spark said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Nem,
> ...


Morning 

Mr diesel, what can I say im a few years ahead of Audi with their new TT diesel!

Yeah, would be good to stop and get a few photo's aswell, assuming you TT'ers dont mind a smoke monster in your mits (sp?!)

Seat Sport have got the 2.0 TDi 16v engine (the one that will be in the Audi TT id imagine) running 270PS for the BTCC on sunday


----------



## Rich-B (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello,
Im going to be able to make this one, the missus gave me some grief but Its ok cos she made other arrangements so my mate will be joining me! not sure if were stopping for food but will make the full cruise down to the pub maybe have a drink then get off home, 
see you soon Rich


----------



## T. Spark (Mar 25, 2008)

Just looked I think this is the same weekend as ISTS  So cant make it guys


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well we're getting up to 10 cars now which would be awesome.

Any more going to join us?

Also, if you've not got any PMR radios I've got a couple I can lend out, but for Â£15 you can buy your own pair, well worth it if you were going to be coming on the cruises again:

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/p ... ERADIO.htm

Nick


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Sorry Nick it is looking unlikely that I'll be able to make this. For most of the weekend I'll be assembling a wooden climbing frame / swing eyesore in my back garden. The rest of the weekend will be spent recovering from injuries (due to my limited DIY skills [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] ) or catching up on the usual weekend tasks. It sounds like you have got a good turn out anyway [smiley=mexicanwave.gif].
Cheers,
Peter.


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

Sar is away now, but ill still be coming!
see you shortly!


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

I was going but snow and my dodgy leg don't mix. 
I will make the next meet as long as it's not snowing.


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

was a good day out, weather seemed to hold up pretty well, and apart from nick miss counting his '0's on the way down reasonably trouble free day 

should be some good group shots from the car park, god knows what the redv6 owner must have tough as he turned round up there!


----------



## red-daz (Mar 20, 2008)

hi all, that v6 owner was me, i was gonna try and get today, but a few too many drinks last nite put pay to that, sorry all! i'm quite local to hathern so i thought i'd come a ride down to see if you were all there, unfurtunatly i think you were all inside eating at the time, otherwise i proberbly would have hung around a bit!
there looked some nice tt's out, i wished i hadn't gone out last nite now!, i've never been to any of the meets before and can't wait to start giving them a try! let me know where and when for the next one, and i'll defo be there. daz.


----------



## DAS2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Great Day out, nice drive around the nottinghamshire countryside, and the leisurely pace meant i didn't burn up too much petrol! Glad the snow held off long enough for us all to get home or else the roads could have been treacherous. I got some nice car park shots at the end. See you all again soon. 










































DAS2


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

some good pics there mate, hopefully the weather will hold out for the next one and we can really get the numbers up


----------



## Rich-B (Feb 13, 2008)

Couple of nice shots from today, see you all at the next meet hopefully.


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Hey guys,

Nice to meet you all today. Although I was a bit quiet...lol.

When I pulled up and saw all you guys parked in the petrol station all your TT's looked quite something!!

I didn't realise until we were on our way home, I hadn't had a good look at the TT's when we stopped at the pub... But don't worry, You all looked great when you passed me on the way home. I'll have a good look next time 

Thanks and once again it was nice meeting you all.

Look forward to the next one.

Thanks for the invite Nick.

Regards,

Martin


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for everyone for coming along today. I'm really happy that *everybody* got home safe today, one way or another.

I'll be looking at doing a evening meet in a few weeks time, most likely at Risley Park which is Junction 25 off the M1 for a change of venue. I'll put a post up when I arrange a date for it.

Just a few from me too, loving the sun flare on the last one 




























Nick


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

im suprised the sun found any clean paint on mine to shine off!


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Must of hit a window...lol!


----------

